# PHP 5 когда решат проблему??? ХАЧУ PHP5 :-(

## rusxakep

Сабж. Блин - нужен PHP5, а делать ему unmask не хочется - не секьюрно... По-русски в чем там трабла-то?

----------

## viy

Слишком свеженький, не набрал критической массы, чтобы стать хотя бы ~x86.

----------

## rusxakep

Да нее, там какие-то траблы с апачей были .... Работал ж нормально и работает (кое-где у меня).

----------

## ManJak

Поймите меня правильно, против Генту ничего не имею против (самому нравится).

Но, помоему это развращает =))))

Когда под фрей жил, нифига не думал, что в портах нет =))))))))))))))))

Собрал ручками и вперед =)))))))))))))))))))))))

Это просто мысль в слух, т.к. сам грешен

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88811

И Жду ebuild =)

(Хотя, временно собрал, в сторонке)

----------

## rusxakep

аналогично - собрал - но мучает вопрос - а вдруг ......

----------

## Balancer

PHP5 успешно работает на "боевом" сервере (до 200 запросов в секунду в пике) уже несколько месяцев. При чём не только как mod_php в apache2, но и как fcgi под lighttpd.

----------

## rusxakep

Ну дело за малым - сделать его анмаск  :Wink: 

----------

## WI

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Сабж. Блин - нужен PHP5, а делать ему unmask не хочется - не секьюрно... По-русски в чем там трабла-то?

 

ИМХО Вы путаете  секьюрность ("годен для меня")  с тривиальной маской пакета ("годен для гентоо").   Маски - последнее что меня интересует в работоспособном пакете. Тем паче что  и в немаскированных пакетах дыры находят.  

Боишься - не делай, сделал - не бойся  :Smile: 

----------

## rusxakep

Мне кажется просто так - пакет не маскят. Ладно - вопрос исчерпан, мне кажется.

----------

## hlroad

Для тех, кто в танке. Обычно когда пакет маскируют, то указывают причину. Если вы таки на emerge "наедете" - он вам её опишет.

```

# emerge -pv =mod_php-5*

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=mod_php-5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-php/mod_php-5.0.4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Stuart Herbert <stuart@gentoo.org> (12th march 2005)

# automatically activates ZTS mode when any threaded MPMs are installed,

# even if mpm_prefork is the default

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```

# emerge -pv =php-5*

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=php-5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-php/php-5.0.3-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.2-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.0 (masked by: -x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-php/php-5.0.0-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Видно, что всё просто: php-5 (который CGI) просто не оттестирован пока, mod_php-5 собирается криво с точки зрения авторов gentoo. Если про проблему знать (собрать php с ZTS или выключить все MPM, кроме mpm_prefork), то всё работать будет, но подкладывать такую свинью всем пользователям Gentoo они пока не решаются. У меня - работает уже давно.

Добавление: зайдя сюды хлопнул себя по лбу: ведь пакет нельзя объявить стабильным пока хоть что-нибудь, от чего он зависит нестабильно! А PHP тянет с собой тучу зависимостей - почти 50 пакетов... И пока все они не будут объявлены стабильными "кина не будет".

----------

## rusxakep

То есть - правильно я понял. Что при сборке апача надо указывать только mpm-prefork, а остальные mpm в -.

А что за ZTS?

----------

## hlroad

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> То есть - правильно я понял. Что при сборке апача надо указывать только mpm-prefork, а остальные mpm в -.
> 
> А что за ZTS?

 

Zend Thread Safety: экспериментальный режим для multithreaded серверов (в частности для всех MPM кроме mpm-prefork). С ним несовметима изрядная часть extension'ов и, главное, если собрать mod_php с ZTS, а php - без ZTS (или наоборот), то PEAR будет использовать затруднительно.

----------

## ksv

Подскажите, как решить проблему. Я новичек в gentoo.

На домашний дервер хочу поставить PHP5 (в основном ради библиотеки tidy для парсинга HTML, эта библиотечка идет начиная с 5й версии).

Пытаюсь ставить mod_php 5.0.4, а он гад требует Apache 1.3 и пытается его установить. Но мне то нужен для apache2! Как его переучить?

И еще вопрос. В документации по php 5 сказано, что его надо компилировать с флажком --with-tidy. Как это грамотно сделать в gentoo? 

И последнее: в php5 написано, что лучше ставить mysql Версии 4.1.x, т.к. для него реализован новый интерфейс.

Поставил 4.1.12 без проблем (требования безопасности позволяют ставить любые masked пакеты). Ожидают ли какие-нибудь проблемы при компиляции php5 для работы с mysql 4.1.x? Как это грамотно сделать? Нужны ли какие-нибудь use флаги, или все будет сделано по-дефолту?

----------

## viy

 *ksv wrote:*   

> Но мне то нужен для apache2! Как его переучить?

 

Установить флажок apache2.

 *ksv wrote:*   

> И еще вопрос. В документации по php 5 сказано, что его надо компилировать с флажком --with-tidy. Как это грамотно сделать в gentoo?

 

Используй emerge -pv mod_php, чтобы посмотреть все возможные флаги, которые понимает 5-ый mod_php.

Тебе также стоит прочитать man emerge portage. Да, mod_php и просто php в gentoo не одно и тоже, это надо иметь ввиду.

Что касается проблем --- не ожидаются. Если нарвешся на что-нить, приходи. Только новый топик заводи для своей проблемы.

----------

## hlroad

 *ksv wrote:*   

> Пытаюсь ставить mod_php 5.0.4, а он гад требует Apache 1.3 и пытается его установить. Но мне то нужен для apache2! Как его переучить?
> 
> 

 

USE="apache2"

 *ksv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И еще вопрос. В документации по php 5 сказано, что его надо компилировать с флажком --with-tidy. Как это грамотно сделать в gentoo?
> 
> 

 

USE=tidy

 *ksv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И последнее: в php5 написано, что лучше ставить mysql Версии 4.1.x, т.к. для него реализован новый интерфейс. 
> 
> Поставил 4.1.12 без проблем (требования безопасности позволяют ставить любые masked пакеты). Ожидают ли какие-нибудь проблемы при компиляции php5 для работы с mysql 4.1.x? Как это грамотно сделать? Нужны ли какие-нибудь use флаги, или все будет сделано по-дефолту?

 

Если ты про mysqli, то увы... Ничего не будет сделано по дефоту: в большом форуме как раз сейчас обсуждается куда напильник прикладывать чтобы mysqli получить. Чего вдруг народ так возжаждал mysqli ? Полгода никому не нужен был - тут на тебе. Может и мне поставить попробовать...

----------

## hlroad

 *viy wrote:*   

> Что касается проблем --- не ожидаются. Если нарвешся на что-нить, приходи. Только новый топик заводи для своей проблемы.

 Ну если правка нескольких файлов включая ebuild'ы и eclass'ы - это не проблема, то что тогда проблема ??? Я на это так посмотрел грустно и пока собрал без mysqli ...

----------

